# Dordt DPW?



## timfost (Feb 26, 2018)

Does anyone know where to find an English copy of Dordt's Directory of Public Worship (book of church order)? I cannot seem to find one...


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 26, 2018)

www.prca.org/about/official-standards/church-order

See the sidebar on this page for the specific articles


----------



## Guido's Brother (Feb 26, 2018)

If you're asking about the Church Order of Dort, Rev. Buchanan supplied you a link to the Protestant Reformed Church Order which is based on Dort. Other Reformed churches with continental ancestry also have COs based on Dort, including the Canadian Reformed Churches and the Free Reformed Churches of Australia. You can find them by googling for the appropriate websites. But in each case, including the PRCA, the CO has been modified. It is not the CO of Dort as such. There is an English translation of the original Church Order of Dort, as adopted in 1618-19. Let me know if that's what you're after and I'll dig it up if necessary.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Feb 26, 2018)

Guido's Brother said:


> If you're asking about the Church Order of Dort, Rev. Buchanan supplied you a link to the Protestant Reformed Church Order which is based on Dort. Other Reformed churches with continental ancestry also have COs based on Dort, including the Canadian Reformed Churches and the Free Reformed Churches of Australia. You can find them by googling for the appropriate websites. But in each case, including the PRCA, the CO has been modified. It is not the CO of Dort as such. There is an English translation of the original Church Order of Dort, as adopted in 1618-19. Let me know if that's what you're after and I'll dig it up if necessary.



Personally I’d be interested in the original Church Order as adopted by the Synod of Dort.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Feb 26, 2018)

For anyone interested, see here for the original.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 26, 2018)

Andrew P.C. said:


> Personally I’d be interested in the original Church Order as adopted by the Synod of Dort.


Try this:
https://yarrow.canrc.org/church-order-explained

or

http://www.sacred-texts.com/chr/nethord.htm

or

http://rscottclark.org/2012/09/church-order-of-dort-1619/


----------



## Guido's Brother (Feb 26, 2018)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Try this:
> https://yarrow.canrc.org/church-order-explained



The book based on that material has the original CO of Dort included, but I don't think the website does. See above for a link to the original.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 26, 2018)

See the other two links I added afterwards and clashing with your subsequent posts.

Am I cooking on the front burner now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 26, 2018)

Guido's Brother said:


> But in each case, including the PRCA, the CO has been modified. It is not the CO of Dort as such.


Thank you, I appreciate the distinction; comparing with RSC's historic page, there's a difference to be found immediately in the 2nd Art., originally four offices as opposed to three.


----------



## timfost (Feb 26, 2018)

Thank you all! The original is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 27, 2018)

I created a formatted version now available in the Resource area of our site:
https://www.puritanboard.com/resources/church-order-dordrecht.34/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## timfost (Feb 28, 2018)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I created a formatted version now available in the Resource area of our site:
> https://www.puritanboard.com/resources/church-order-dordrecht.34/



Thanks for this, Patrick. It looks really nice. It's now saved to my Google Drive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Mar 1, 2018)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Thank you, I appreciate the distinction; comparing with RSC's historic page, there's a difference to be found immediately in the 2nd Art., originally four offices as opposed to three.



I thought this was interesting as well. I know Westminster held to four offices in their Directory.


----------

